# How much does a 8week puppy maltese eat (Kibble)



## kylefei (Apr 15, 2011)

I always leave plenty of kibbles in her plate when I am away, but when I come back, I can't tell the difference in the plate, seems like she never ate, but I do see her eat like 1 piece or 2 every once a while, is that normal or is she suffering some kind of depression bcuz I am away? Thanks!


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

I got Pip at 8 weeks, he's 12 weeks now. We have never free fed Pip, instead he had 4 set meal times, he now has three. It was quite scary at first because on the seccond day he barely touched any of his food, we persevered though (although we did take him to the vet who told us we were being neurotic!) and by day 3 he wolfed all of his meals down and has done ever since. We started him off on very small portions (15 kibbles), but have now worked up to 20grammes each serving. We have chosen to feed Pip on Orijen by reccomendation of the vet, it seems fantastic. When he was a new pup we fed him Pedigree, which we think made him a bit hyper and he did have more tear stains, he now has none. Hope this helps, there are so many things to learn about i know exactly how you're feeling!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Kylefi, is it teeny tiny kibble? Does your baby have teeth now that you can feel. You may have to wet the tiny kibble and give some wet puppy food also. If you are gone a lot maybe you could have someone come in a couple of times for visits and check on your little one. 8 weeks is awful small for a Maltese. Are you gone all day? 
Check with the Vet to see how much your baby should be eating.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I understand from another thread that you are feeding Royal Canin. That is the same food I fed my puppy, because the breeder recommended it. Read the back of the package for recommended feeding amounts per puppies weight. I would never just free feed, but feed puppy four times. The amount is shockingly small. With a Maltese it is very very important that they eat regularly. They have have a serious drop in blood sugar and go into shock. My breeder recommended that I give her baby food chicken, if she didn't eat her kibble on time.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would definitely keep food down for an 8 week old pup ALL the time. THere is too big a danger of hypoglycemia if the pup doesn't eat every few hours. The kibble probably needs to be softened.


----------

